

Finally, Facebook comes to Boston - hartleybrody
http://gigaom.com/2013/11/07/finally-facebook-comes-to-boston/

======
doughj3
The article says there's no talk of local headcount but goes on to mention
they're coming back to Cambridge for local talent which I expect means they're
looking to hire, not re-locate employees. Yet, nothing on Facebook Careers for
Cambridge.[1]

Is it just too soon?

[1] [https://www.facebook.com/careers/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/)

